

Show HN: Stop dealing with broken images from Twitter - uptownhr
https://github.com/uptownhr/profile_image

======
sjs382
Why use this instead of
[https://twitter.com/username/profile_image?size=original](https://twitter.com/username/profile_image?size=original)
?

~~~
uptownhr
Doesn't seem to work, tried with my handle and getting a bad url.

[https://twitter.com/uptownhr/profile_image?size=originaL](https://twitter.com/uptownhr/profile_image?size=originaL)

~~~
sjs382
Try with a lowercase l:

[https://twitter.com/uptownhr/profile_image?size=original](https://twitter.com/uptownhr/profile_image?size=original)

~~~
uptownhr
Also, why is this not documented anywhere?

I found this but doesn't use the username...
[https://dev.twitter.com/overview/general/user-profile-
images...](https://dev.twitter.com/overview/general/user-profile-images-and-
banners)

~~~
sjs382
Well, it's documented _somewhere_... I'm not sure where I found it, though!

------
xrstf
[http://images.jlee.biz/jleebiz%22onload=%22alert%28%27xss%27...](http://images.jlee.biz/jleebiz%22onload=%22alert%28%27xss%27%29)

------
uptownhr
try out, [http://images.jlee.biz/tw/jason](http://images.jlee.biz/tw/jason)

------
uptownhr
would you use this?

